# 73" Mitsubishi Low Price



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Seen over at tigerdirect.com a 73" 1080P DLP Mitsubishi for $ 1999 for the next 48 HRS. only. Thought some may want to know, if you want to go with a real big screen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazon has the same price on that model.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm sure glad this won't fit in my built-in entertainment center.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Sam's has a Samsung 72 inch 1080p 120 Hz DLP (delivery only) for $2298. Not that I'd really want a DLP receiver, due to the cabinet depth. (Same problem with my Sony 55 inch RP LCD -- cabinet depth.  )


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Sam's has a Samsung 72 inch 1080p 120 Hz DLP (delivery only) for $2298. Not that I'd really want a DLP receiver, due to the cabinet depth. (Same problem with my Sony 55 inch RP LCD -- cabinet depth.  )


Have you looked at the newer DLP's? I got a 65" Mits DLP last year (on Jan. 1) and it was substantially more shallow and smaller than my old projection set with the same screen size. And this year's models are even more shallow.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Yep, if you don't have to hang it on the wall a DLP definitely has the best bang for the buck.


----------

